# Need a slam latch for a Stump Baby XL smoker



## fantasyq (Apr 12, 2017)

I was trying to find a resource online to purchase a slam latch for my smoker aside from the $150 to order directly from Stumps.  I ordered this one but the striker piece does not fit on in such a way as it would make contact with the lever piece.  https://www.mcmaster.com/#15775A28


----------



## tiggyt (Apr 12, 2017)

Amazon has a few different one's as low as $10. Beware of the long ship time I ordered two last month they will be here next week.


----------



## fantasyq (Apr 12, 2017)

I do not think that they have the type of slam latches that are typically used with the gravity fed smokers.  I have searched amazon and do not see them.


----------



## russmn (Apr 12, 2017)

150 for a latch !!! Wow I'm surprised they wouldn't give their customers the best deal possible on things that break on there smokers


----------

